# Please Help



## Moscow

Здравствуйте.
Я являюсь водителем Uber уже продолжительное время. У меня регулярно возникают сложности с работоспособностью вашего мобильного приложения, а так же во взаимодействии с персоналом администрации Uber в Москве. Важные для меня вопросы остаются без решений. Моё образование (инженер программист) позволяет мне пред положить, что на программном уровне в России существует оболочка, прослойка, которая обеспечивает первичную обработку запросов взаимодействия водитель // Uber // клиент и на оборот. С целью удовлетворения личных интересов. Прошу Вас принять непосредственное участие в вопросах взаимодействия, так как я намерен обратиться в суд и СМИ за справедливостью, по подозрении в мошенничестве. Ответы на мои запросы в администрацию Uber в Москве исчезают из почтового ящика в момент их открытия мной. Рейтинг не синхронизирован с количеством поездок с оценками. Поездки с высоким коэффициентом корректируется до стандартного тарифа без пояснения. Я уверен что моё устройство соответствует требованиям Uber, имеет систему Android 5.1, ОЗУ 1Gb а так же все соответствующие обновления. Я уже выкладывались на форумах переписку безрезультатного взаимодействия по важным для меня вопросам с надеждой привлечь внимание общественности, но ответа снова не последовало. Прошу вас, помогите разобраться.
С уважением, Ваш водитель Uber,
сергей Капитонов
- 
Отправлено из мобильного приложения Яндекс.Почты


----------



## Ubermen

А в чем мошенничество? Звездочки рейтинга крадут?


----------

